# 2006 Draft Party *Reservations Due JUNE 12th* Info Inside



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Are we going to do one this year? If not, we should at least organize a mini one if it's just a dozen of us or so.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I don't see how I could say no to this. One of the problems, however, is the majority of the frequent posters nowadays aren't even in the Chicago area (which now includes the soul of any party, TB#1).

Regardless, I'd show up even it ends up being just you, I and a Red Kerr bobblehead. I think.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Booooooooooo


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'll be in Chicago during the summer and if the draft is on a Wednesday night again like it usually is, then I'll attend.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'm most likely available. Keep me posted.


----------



## bullstown4life (May 2, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I was considering flying to Chicago if a Draft party had been confirmed, but now it's too late for me. Already got plans. However, next year when we get Oden..


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Is there any interest in organizing an East Coast version?

I'm going to be studying for the bar, but I'd be really glad to get a break and go up to MSG for the Draft night itself. It's pretty fun when the lottery's over, because the big shots on the floor below leave and everyone moves really close. Last year, I was there and all these teenage kids were totally screaming at Stuart Scott and Greg Anthony... "HEY! Where's TOM TOLBERT!?? WHERE'S TOLBERT?!!!"

It was pretty funny.

Or I'd be down with going to D.C. and watching it from a nice venue down there.

I'm here in Philly... to my knowledge, I don't know anyone else on the board that's from Philly, but I'd be glad to do it here as well. I know of a bunch of solid sports bars in the area.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I should be able to attend something in Chicago.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



Showtyme said:


> Is there any interest in organizing an East Coast version?
> 
> I'm going to be studying for the bar, but I'd be really glad to get a break and go up to MSG for the Draft night itself. It's pretty fun when the lottery's over, because the big shots on the floor below leave and everyone moves really close. Last year, I was there and all these teenage kids were totally screaming at Stuart Scott and Greg Anthony... "HEY! Where's TOM TOLBERT!?? WHERE'S TOLBERT?!!!"
> 
> ...


 I might be down for doing a roundup at MSG. Went to the draft two years ago, and it was memorable, if a little boring. I'll be back in Boston by draft day. Perhaps we could coax DMD as well?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'd be up for something in the DC area!


----------



## seeso (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Would you all mind if a RealGM'er attends?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



seeso said:


> Would you all mind if a RealGM'er attends?


Fo sho. All Bulls fans are invited!


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Sign me up. You'll all be impressed with the more trim Wookie for this go around. Goose Island again? I want Kukoc4ever to come again. You are funny son of a ***** man.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



WookiesOnRitalin said:


> Sign me up. You'll all be impressed with the more trim Wookie for this go around. Goose Island again? I want Kukoc4ever to come again. You are funny son of a ***** man.


I didn't talk to K4E much but I wish I did. I've also got to meet Pippenatorade.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'll go. :wave:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

if i win shortterm money in the lottery i'll make sure i fly over the atlantic.

but to those who are going there, make sure you make a tape of pc load letters reaction after the bulls picks.

stern: "with 3rd pick in the 2004 draft, the chicago bulls select ben gordon from connecticut..."
pcll: "yeeesssssssss!"

stern: " with the 7th pick in the 2004 draft, the phoenix suns select luol deng from duke...."
pcll: "whaaaaaat?! noooooooooooo!, i'm out of here..."


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I wish I could join you's, have a drink for me! :cheers:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I wish I could be there too, it's always hilarious reading what happened at the draft party.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Yeah I wish I could go too. If any Bulls fans in Louisville want to get together and watch the draft just let me know!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'll go to Chicago for the draft party with one important qualification -- that it's held at The Admiral.

Otherwise, I'd be happy to meet up with folks in New York or Philadelphia.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

didn't realize it was this many people here that are NOT even in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Well, I'm currently dealing with a pretty massive hangover (live band karaoke is a rush), so partying doesn't sound so great, that is until martini times rolls around about 5:30. Usually, the draft is on or around my birthday (same week), and having having a big one this year


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ScottMay said:


> I'll go to Chicago for the draft party with one important qualification -- that it's held at The Admiral.



Would they have the draft on there?

Would we care/notice?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Orlando, FL anyone? I'm game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

All you English (of which there seems to be one less than two) can come to my house. Just don't get too vocal. You'll wake people up.


----------



## bullstown4life (May 2, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



LegoHat said:


> I wish I could be there too, it's always hilarious reading what happened at the draft party.



Next year man.. 

We good fly out together, and show those Yanks, that we know basketball too. :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

If I'm in the Chi-town area at the time I may attend.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Ok, let's start to make this official.

Does anyone want to take on the organization of the Chicago party?

I will organize an East Coast one, or at least start to.

So here it is. PM me if you are interested in a draft party in New York, Philadelphia, or DC. Just send me a PM titled "Draft Party East" and which cities you could make, in order of preference. 

Do not preference a city if you cannot make it there at all. 

This will be a strictly majority vote, and if there's a tie in terms of city, we'll choose the more budget-friendly option (i.e., not NY).

I'll bump this thread occasionally and talk to the other mods about it.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

If you guys are out here in Hawaii, then I'm game!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Just another bump to foster interest.

Does anyone want to come? East Coast version? Tickets to the draft are like $25-30, or we can just chill at a pub in NY, DC, or Philly.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Bump.

If I'm going to go, and I might, I'll need to book flights and make plans soon. So can we make some headway on this?


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Hey guys... another RealGMer ready to go to this. I was there last time (everybody thought I was from Real World Chicago for some reason.....??)

Name the place and I'm in for sure.

If you guys need someone to start making arrangements I would be willing to head that up as well.

But for sure lets get this party started


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

LOL, I still have the draft party video when the Bulls drafted Ben Gordon.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



El Chapu said:


> LOL, I still have the draft party video when the Bulls drafted Ben Gordon.



LOL... i'm in that... I was Questioning the pick b/c he was only 6'2 (which still hasn't really gotten resolved)

can you post that mofo on this thread??


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



mapelgleaf said:


> LOL... i'm in that... I was Questioning the pick b/c he was only 6'2 (which still hasn't really gotten resolved)
> 
> can you post that mofo on this thread??


Hahahahaha, I was about to question the blond guy that said that about Gordon. Good thing I didnt do it. And Tom was eating his chicken wings, as if he didnt care about the whole thing. :laugh:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=C4B8D51B7DC854AA


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TehbegGnwl4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TehbegGnwl4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Someone definitely, DEFINITELY utters the phrase "every year we have a black guy ruining things" in that clip. Since I don't know who to blame, I'll blame you all.

Racists,


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ShamBulls said:


> Someone definitely, DEFINITELY utters the phrase "every year we have a black guy ruining things" in that clip. Since I don't know who to blame, I'll blame you all.
> 
> Racists,


:eek8:

wow.

i never noticed that... 
well I'm safely depicted on camera with voice at least, so crusify the SOB for all I care, lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Well, you should pos the Luol Deng one.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ShamBulls said:


> Someone definitely, DEFINITELY utters the phrase "every year we have a black guy ruining things" in that clip. Since I don't know who to blame, I'll blame you all.
> 
> Racists,


 :rofl: 

Start by making a list of everyone at the party, than find all the major hinrich lovers, and we should have it narrowed down to a few.

It couldn't have been PCLoadLetter, he was the vocal point of the video. TomB#1 had his mouth full. Maplegleaf says he didn't say it, not exactly sure who he is in the video.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'm fairly confident its one of these three people.

<img src="http://img435.imageshack.us/img435/3248/19gc1.jpg">

The rest of the room was clearly not talking on the left like that, clearly celebrating,, tomb and another guy were eating, the rest were shown in the video at the time, so it couldn't of been them.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Start by making a list of everyone at the party, than find all the major hinrich lovers, and we should have it narrowed down to a few.
> 
> It couldn't have been PCLoadLetter, he was the vocal point of the video. TomB#1 had his mouth full. Maplegleaf says he didn't say it, not exactly sure who he is in the video.


LOL... BURN HIM!!!!!

and just for the record, going by El Chapu's video (thanks dude, btw), I'm the blonde guy with a jacket on the FAR left and I don't show up until the 8th second as the camera pans left. I questioned the picking BG...

so with my innocence cleared (i hope) lets start the witchhunt!!

Actually, lets just get the details of the party settled... Mods can can we start a for-sure and a Maybe list (real gm & bbb.net folks) as we did for 2004? I'm willing to make some calls, but first we need a head count


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> I'm fairly confident its one of these three people.
> 
> <img src="http://img435.imageshack.us/img435/3248/19gc1.jpg">
> 
> The rest of the room was clearly not talking on the left like that, clearly celebrating,, tomb and another guy were eating, the rest were shown in the video at the time, so it couldn't of been them.


I think I know who it is... and hes not American... LOL

* but he was a really nice guy... then again I'm white.... clear your good name my man!!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*










Hows it look?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

More like


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> Well, you should pos the Luol Deng one.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



PC Load Letter is a seriously repressed actor. We'd get on.

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=E305A2ED4C4B0473


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ShamBulls said:


> Someone definitely, DEFINITELY utters the phrase "every year we have a black guy ruining things" in that clip. Since I don't know who to blame, I'll blame you all.
> 
> Racists,


hehehe...

...started a witch hunt already! I'm pretty sure it was "every year we have a point guard...."

Good stuff, though!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

And here I thought I would someday be able to live down that Deng video. Just when I think I'm out...they pull me back in.

For the record, the phrase was indeed "Every year, we have a point guard controversy." Though, Shambull's imagination/embellishment/blatant controversy starter had me guffawing.

Anyway, as I stated earlier, I'll be wherever there's a party, but I do not have time to plan anything myself. Hopefully someone can take the reins. 

Also, I'm disappointed some area people, especially those who were at the first one (paging Kukoc4ever), have yet to respond. Come on, you guys pass your time by going to a basketball message board...as if you have anything better to do that night!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'm dead serious when I say this is what I hear. In no way does it sound like point guard. It's black guy, definitely black guy. Needless discriminating. I bet this was why you hated the Deng pick, too. He's black too. I bet you love Kirk. And Pike.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ShamBulls said:


> I'm dead serious when I say this is what I hear. In no way does it sound like point guard. It's black guy, definitely black guy. Needless discriminating. I bet this was why you hated the Deng pick, too. He's black too. I bet you love Kirk. And Pike.


I heard black guy too, but it definitely wasn't PCLoadLetter saying it. See PC, Deng was a good pick, he will be one of the assets traded for KG .


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Who IS that jumping and slapping hands with the big LL in the Gordon clip? Cos whoever it is, I feel bad for them. They're probably a classy and sexy individual - however, every time I replay that five seconds of clip to try and deduce what was said, I also get to see him act like a bit of a mince. It's just unfortunate timing but it paints him in a bad light. I've taken to not looking at it just so I'm not prejudiced by this image.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I'm still quite interested in any party taking place in Chicago. Hopefully some other folk'll get in on this...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIiDYAAEz68"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIiDYAAEz68" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Bennys Got Back (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Well I was the only non-American there (I think) and I am sure I didn't say anything about Mr Gordon's colour (yes that's how it should be spelt). 

I was the guy on the left hand side in the grey t-shirt with the strikingly yellow motif. I think we excluded everyone from the left hand side so my good name has finally been cleared. I'll sleep better tonight.

Shambulls, if you come you want be the only Brit there, not English mind I'm from the far North where men are men and sheep are worried...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIiDYAAEz68" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="350" width="425"></object>


 y u do dat? better q : y u still hab dat?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this year. I'll be out of town until june 30th. 

whoever goes, hope you guys have fun.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



spongyfungy said:


> unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this year. I'll be out of town until june 30th.
> 
> whoever goes, hope you guys have fun.


Good for the rest of the party. Spongy hordes all the chicken wings and hisses at you if you try to raid his stash. And yes, I still have that awesome hawaiian shirt, E Slim still probably has that hat, and PC Load Letter is still...not so tall.

And since he's from Indiana, I'm guessing dgk1 has STILL not changed the moss green (probably originally white) polo he wore to the draft party.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

After further review, it is indeed point guard in the video.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> After further review, it is indeed point guard in the video.



No way. No darn way.


I ripped the audio off the video:

http://www.shamsports.com/media/racists.wav

Enhanced it a bit:

http://www.shamsports.com/media/racists2.wav

And, if you enhance it even more, this is how it actually sounded at the time:

http://www.shamsports.com/media/racists3.wav




:eek8:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



ShamBulls said:


> No way. No darn way.
> 
> 
> I ripped the audio off the video:
> ...


You've certainly convinced me! That third enhancement is certainly irrefutable evidence. Especially because it did, indeed, look like *PC!* was highly excitable.

:cheers:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



Wynn said:


> You've certainly convinced me! That third enhancement is certainly irrefutable evidence. Especially because it did, indeed, look like *PC!* was highly excitable.
> 
> :cheers:


Which one is PC? 

I get a kick out of hearing the Nooooo's. I forget, but who did people want to draft instead of Deng? Luke Jackson?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

PC is the one in the Bulls shooting shirt who has his head in his hands in the Gordon video, then walks off in a huff in the Deng video. Very emotionally involved.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Party at TommyB's house










Actually, it's a party wherever he goes!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

:laugh: Oh my, the man has style!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> E Slim still probably has that hat


Nope. That hat had a lifespan of two weeks. What I miss is that shirt which I lost .


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is the Realgm thread

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=517098&start=0

Slim you are now in charge.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Good for the rest of the party. Spongy hordes all the chicken wings and hisses at you if you try to raid his stash. And yes, I still have that awesome hawaiian shirt, E Slim still probably has that hat, and PC Load Letter is still...not so tall.
> 
> And since he's from Indiana, I'm guessing dgk1 has STILL not changed the moss green (probably originally white) polo he wore to the draft party.


Haha, believe it or not I was cleaning a closet out and found my moss green polo the other day. I might have to break it out for the draft party.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

Someone says everyyear we have a point guard controversey, than after that, someone says the black guy ruins thing.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> Someone says everyyear we have a point guard controversey, than after that, someone says the black guy ruins thing.


I was there. Nobody said any such thing.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

I have NO idea what's going on...All I hear is "black"..."racist"...Blah blah blah.....

And NO black guys attended...LOL...NO WAY am I going NOW...LOL


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

*still refusing to back down*


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

So who exactly is in charge of this on this board??

and who's all going? In 2004 we had a list so we could get an idea of a head count. I hope this gets off the ground.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

So who is in? Anyone?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*



mapelgleaf said:


> So who exactly is in charge of this on this board??


Ahhh...the elephant in the room that proved to be the demise of any 2005 draft party...


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Ahhh...the elephant in the room that proved to be the demise of any 2005 draft party...



MJ is on RealGM... I'm sure he'll take the mic here (just to be consistant)... if not even though i dont post here, i'd be happy to help...

besides Bulls didnt have much going on in 2005.. that was probably the biggest reason


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=517098&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 

Hey guys-- we're getting the list up. Not sure if you wanna put that info up here or just keep it all on RealGM, but if either way, please add your name (I know most of you have RealGM names to do that... if not, e-mail Michael Jackson at [email protected] and he'll put you up)

We should probably set a deadline too... I was thinking next Mon... any ideas?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

I haven't posted in a while but I'd totally be down for a draft party. Especially cuz i got an apartment in the city now. Lets do it. Hell, we can have it at my place. :cheers:


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

Mods-

Can you post a list of Yes, No, & Maybe people similar to the Real GM board please?

Coordinating it with you guys will make this thing a million times better!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

hey mapel, not sure if you got the confirmation from MJ or not, but I sent him an e-mail telling him I'm definitely in. Keep us BBB'ers posted...


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

dont worry KJ-- this party is on like Donkey Kong....

By next week look for something a bit more concrete, including the place and how much it will be (if we decide on the private room route like 2004)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*



FrankTheTank said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I'd totally be down for a draft party. Especially cuz i got an apartment in the city now. Lets do it. Hell, we can have it at my place. :cheers:


Hey I'm looking for a place and talking to two DePaul students. Maybe we'll be neighbors. OH and I'm interested in going to the draft party too.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

I'm in.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

MJ, all-

I e-mailed ESPN Zone and will make a follow up call on weds. afternoon.

I am looking at getting a private room package where it will cost everybody a little bit (something around $15)........ That was how 2004 was done and I hope no one minds paying a small fee for a well-ran event (food, cola, great location, big screens, etc)

If they let us pay at the door, awesome (i asked) but more than likely I will have to pay this out of pocket.... As long as I get enough support on that though it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party (merged)*

OK people!

I have a non-commited reservation for ESPN Zone that is due next TUESDAY. 

Here are the details... 

I will need confirmation and payment from at least 20 people for this to go off (see e-mail info below)

• We can have up to 30 people with the Skyboxes and it will cost approx. $35/person (assuming we have a flat 30, this includes a $100/hr space rental, and $25 to do what you will for food, booze, etc). 

• Anymore than that and we're looking at $40/person for the Bristol Suite. That holds up to 50 and it's a flat $2,000 for the room (that was for 4 hrs though... If we do 3 it may go down)

• We will have full sound.
• We will have a personal server (s)
• I am thinking for a 3hr booking - 5:30PM to 8:30PM...... is that enough time or should we go another hour??

So that's it. It looks good to me. I don't mind paying some $$ for some fun, but of course it's up to you guys. So right now I went the Skybox route. I will need everyone who wants to go to PayPal me $35/person. If we get over 30 and have to do the Bristol, they will let us pay the additional $5/person that evening.

So, everyone who wants to do this, please e-mail [email protected]

I will then send you my PayPal info since this way you guys can insure your money (I won't rip you off, but no one knows me so I can totally understand). 

As you guys may know I was at the 2004 party, so at least people have a face to me. I will be happy to give you my name, number, web site if you e-mail me.

So act quick, b/c there's limited space! I'll see you guys there-- GO BULLS!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bumping with a thread title edit so people see it!

sounds super fun. i hope we get video and pics to howl over like the last one.

good times.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks mizenkay!

well, i got the party-- so one of you guys needs to handle the video/pics side..... I'll ask if there's a wireless connection (but since its downtown I can't imagine there NOT being one around somewhere)...

SO SIGN UP ASAP BBB GUYS! The sooner you do, the easier it makes it for me. :cheers:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I expect to feel my ears burn. :raised_ey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i will sticky this until the deadline so the most people see it.

miz


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll be teaching at a music summer camp in Arizona that day. I'm not going to be able to make it out. I would love to be there.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be able to make it out there until about 7:30pm at the earliest, so I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

************** YO! ******************** 

Everone who says they are going, please e-mail me at [email protected] 



If we don't get enough people by Monday I have to cancel! :brokenhea 

*********** THANK YOU ***********************


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

mapelgleaf said:


> ************** YO! ********************
> 
> Everone who says they are going, please e-mail me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


How many do you have so far?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have it on good authority that this will be the debut of Electric Slim and his Amazing Metallic Purple Thong!

Do NOT miss it.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I have it on good authority that this will be the debut of Electric Slim and his Amazing Metallic Purple Thong!
> 
> Do NOT miss it.


You're not helping! :clown: Plus that's only if we trade with the Raptors.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*



sloth said:


> I'm fairly confident its one of these three people.
> 
> <img src="http://img435.imageshack.us/img435/3248/19gc1.jpg">
> 
> The rest of the room was clearly not talking on the left like that, clearly celebrating,, tomb and another guy were eating, the rest were shown in the video at the time, so it couldn't of been them.


Get my face off your list, you *******.

1) I'm a Grizz fan, so I wouldn't have said "_we_" at the Bulls draft party.
B) That's not my voice.
3) I love black people.

I still hear "point guard controversy" at the end, too. Something wrong with my hearing? I didn't hear anything close to "black guy ruining things" when I was at the party.


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

YO....

Everybody who supposedly said they were definitly going I NEED to hear from you.

We need to hit the magic number of 20.... even if you won't know until after the 12th that's fine as long as we hit 20 first.

So email your pal Mapel at [email protected] as he busts his butt to get this thing going! 

thank you!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Draft Party*

bump.

get those reservations into maplegleaf today if you're going to the chicago draft party.

(and beware, if the bulls are seriously entertaining a troy murphy trade, that kool-aid will have a little something extra zingy in it if you know what i mean)


----------



## mapelgleaf (Jun 3, 2004)

well only 10 people showed interest so it doesnt look good. 

I tried


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

:brokenhea


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I still want to see some of this.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-tjH3rbbUIA


----------

